# Stoppers



## Final Strut (Dec 29, 2012)

Back when Kevin offered up several boxes of FBE in trade for stoppers I got on the list and this is what I finally sent him to uphold my end of the deal. The first is cherry burl with some PR cast in a crack and the bark inclusion. The second is crushed walnut shells cast in PR. The third is one that I called north meets south. It is a Wisconsin quarter inlayed into a choice piece of Kevins FBE.
[attachment=15352]
[attachment=15353]
[attachment=15354]
[attachment=15355]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice, I especially like the walnut in the PR!
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Walnut shells?! Awesome!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha I was going to take pictures of them and make a post I'm glad you did so because your photo talent is far superior than mine. My wife loves them as much as I do. Thanks for this most excellent trade. These stoppers are exquisite. When my wife asked what the purple/tan one was I ventured "cork and resin?" glad to know what it is now. Thanks again Scott!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 30, 2012)

Sweet! I love the inlay.


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys. The walnut shell idea was actually inspired by the pics of the truck loads of blank walnuts that were posted this fall. I gathered up a few out of my brothers yard and away we went. In all honesty these were among the first five stoppers I have ever turned. They are kind of fun I will definately be doing more.


----------

